# JD 2040 hydraulic problem



## John B (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a late 2040 JD with no hydraulics. the transmission pump is not supplying the main pump. If the tractor sets for an hour or so it will work for a couple of minutes and then stop. I have split the tractor and can find nothing obvious with the transmission pump or oil lines. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will be able to help.

If you get a chance later on, please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.


----------

